# First Attemp at Knife Making



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I bought the blades from Texas Knife Supply and used Dymondwood scales for the handles (I went cheap for the first could of tries). The small caping knife was my first attemp and as you can see it is not the best... one scale is off center and the plys sanded crooked but I learned a lesson. The fillet knife is my second attemp and I think it came out alot better. The wood is almost perfect for my second attemp. I am learning knife by knife and I am hooked. I started my third scaled handled knife yesterday with some really nice burled wood (I think that is what you call it). As soon I finish it I will post some pictures. Sorry the pictures are not that good... my camera cable is at the office so these are cell pictures.

Also, if any of you guys have a good drum sander just laying around and want to sell it, let me know.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

have you seen this:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1220


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> have you seen this:
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1220


I actually meant oscillating spindle sander... I have the little drums for my dremel and drill but a spindle would be great for making true 90 degree angles for the handles.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

They look great! Now get you some barstock and make one from scratch. Get a 4x36 belt sander pretty inexpensive at home depot.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> They look great! Now get you some barstock and make one from scratch. Get a 4x36 belt sander pretty inexpensive at home depot.


That's next but I have to start small and work up. I have already spent +$500 just to get started working wood. Now I have to get the right equipment to work steel but first I have to get a bigger garage or make my wife park in the driveway (and that's not going to happen :frown.

I already have a belt/disk sander. Without out it, it would be almost impossible to make'm at least for me .


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> I actually meant oscillating spindle sander... I have the little drums for my dremel and drill but a spindle would be great for making true 90 degree angles for the handles.


until you can afford to buy one - $25 makes a cheap substitute if you already own a drill press.

OTOH, I have an oscillating spindle sander I bought a few years back - it does the job, and a new one should not be too expensive...and it's small enough that it fits on a shelf when not in use.

edit - it seems Sears has gotten rid of the cheap version and now only has the 'professional' grade.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

RT, I believe you're well on your way. Those are some very good looking knives. I'll be looking for your own style to pop up soon and we'll be able to know it's you just by the pic. of your knife. These guys and gals just think turning pens is addictive, makes me want to grind just thinking about it.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG.........nice lookin knives......


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work Mate!! I am sure anyone on here would love to have one of those!!! I have a blade at my shop made from scratch i have been working on in my spare time for months, hopefully i can put on some handles as nice as yours!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Both of those look great !

I know how much harder it actualy is than it looks and those are both exceptional.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*You Are Ruined Now.*



reelthreat said:


> That's next but I have to start small and work up. I have already spent +$500 just to get started working wood. Now I have to get the right equipment to work steel but first I have to get a bigger garage or make my wife park in the driveway (and that's not going to happen :frown.
> 
> I already have a belt/disk sander. Without out it, it would be almost impossible to make'm at least for me .


Drill press, Belt sanders, spindle sanders(you can buy spindles that fit into your drill press from wood crafters) until you buy a full blown spindle sander. Cut off wheels (for bar stock/mosaic stock), various grain sand paper packages, hand files(jewlers style), plastic vise clamps at least 12(the small hand type) anvil, heavy torch tip and the list goes on and on and on and on..I have been Snake bit with it for years now. Next comes the web site, PayPal ect..i make about 15-20 every other month.
My main choice of handle material is Exhibition Grade Mesquite. TRy some California Buckeye wood for handle material.. you'll love it..welcome to the Knife Business and always always always Tape your edges as soon as you put the edges on, or if you buy the steel with the edge already on, Tape them as soon as you open them.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice looking knives.

I got this http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95088 spindle sander on sale for $89.00.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

Great job, this is one of those things on the to do list that I never got around to. LOL PM sent for sander.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Great work and good advice from everyone ! BUT, have you guys not shopped at HARBOR FREIGHT ? That is where you start off cheap. Now I am very hard on all tools and theirs hold up well for me good place to get started. LL


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Smokes those look awesome. Great job!


----------

